

Mobile Network Performance in the US - bhaile
http://www.rootmetrics.com/us/blog/special-reports/2015-1h-national-us

======
GFischer
That's good news for any of us planning to build bandwidth-intensive apps on
top of mobile networks and targeting the U.S. of A.

However, anecdotal evidence points at the LTE performance being very uneven in
the U.S. (and even deliberate tampering like the one at convention centers).

Are people still optimizing their websites / apps for mobile bandwidth? Or is
it a "solved problem"?

